# Hp results from cam install



## GOGTOGO (May 17, 2011)

Finally got the cam done and tuned she made 426 rwhp and 385tq. Ms3 cam, kooks LTs, Kooks catted midpipes, Magnaflow catback, Vararam. Stock was 344 rwhp. 82 rwhp gain from cam, exhaust, vararam... And Tune from Dynotune!!! Shes a different Beast!! Love how the whole car shakes at a idle... Next is a 100 shot of spray!


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

Gotta link to that cam?


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

The numbers are impressive.


----------



## Ehrgeiz X (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice job! How different is that cam from stock? Did you replace your lifters, rods, and springs and such?


----------



## Rob GTO (Apr 28, 2010)

Good numbers, enjoy.


----------



## bubbz22 (Apr 14, 2011)

firebird said:


> Gotta link to that cam?


Here ya go!

Texas Speed Magic Stick 3 237/242 .603/.609 Camshaft


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

firebird said:


> Gotta link to that cam?


Something to keep in mind is altho this may be the perfect cam for the OP different uses and expectations may ask for something different from another user. Peak numbers are good but big cams sometimes are best for the track. Tuning care and ability can also make or break the total enjoyment. FWIW I started 45 RWHP lower than the OP I ended up almost exactly the same place with a LS1 and comparable mods


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

that's so cool how they wiggle at idle. mine does that to. my cam is has just a bit more duration but so damn close it wouldn't make any difference. got my cam at Texas speed as well.


----------



## Ehrgeiz X (Apr 10, 2011)

taz4141 said:


> that's so cool how they wiggle at idle. mine does that to. my cam is has just a bit more duration but so damn close it wouldn't make any difference. got my cam at Texas speed as well.


I love cam lope. And so do a few of my female friends. Nothing says sexy like a whole car rocking back and forth from idle alone.


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

what RPM are you hitting the top Horse power after the cam?


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

good point svede.

what would be an ideal cam package for a procharger with catless lts, fast 102 and TB? i heard some on youtube and based on the sound i would not wanna go over 232, but it all depends what would fit with the rest of the mods?


----------



## Rob GTO (Apr 28, 2010)

firebird said:


> good point svede.
> 
> what would be an ideal cam package for a procharger with catless lts, fast 102 and TB? i heard some on youtube and based on the sound i would not wanna go over 232, but it all depends what would fit with the rest of the mods?


Its the LSA that determines the sound really, listen to a cam with a LSA of 112, 113, and 114 and note the differences.


----------



## GOGTOGO (May 17, 2011)

Yeah I put in new springs and push rods and retainers


----------



## GOGTOGO (May 17, 2011)

Looks like about 6200


----------



## GOGTOGO (May 17, 2011)

my specs are 238/242 and .605/.610 and 112.0 lobe seperation


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

Rob GTO said:


> Its the LSA that determines the sound really, listen to a cam with a LSA of 112, 113, and 114 and note the differences.


which one of these would be the quietest? and, does louder mean bigger gains?


----------



## brandoncasey2002 (Sep 26, 2018)

Texas speed 228r Cam, LS1 with full headers, cat delete

410 to the wheels.


----------

